# My dog ate Advil



## michaelkmcneil

He ate two Advil, he is a 14 month old Chocolate Lab? Should i be worried, and if so how much?


----------



## RonE

You should call your vet, or an emergency vet if it is after hours.

You'll want to do that very quickly. Registering on a dog forum instead of calling a professional was probably not the best thing to do.


----------



## agility collie mom

Call your vet. http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/AspirinTylenolIbuprophenDangers.htm


----------



## agility collie mom

How is your lab?


----------



## michaelkmcneil

He is good. I had called my vet before posting on here, but wanted to assess the possible emergency-ness of the situation on this board if I did not hear back shortly. I was basically told to closely monitor him, and if he appeared out of sorts (drooling, upset stomach, dehydrated, etc) to induce vomiting by having him drink a water/hydrogen peroxide mix. I see no behavior from him that makes that appear necessary, thankfully!


----------



## agility collie mom

So glad to hear that he is alright!


----------



## reynosa_k9's

I suggest you take your dog in for a complete check-up. Advil contains ibuprofen and that is deadly to dogs. Your dog may seem ok for now but ibuprofen damages the kidneys. Symptoms may not show up immediately. Ibuprofen can cause a slow death taking days, even weeks. I know what I'm talking. I learned from experience.  My GSD showed no symptoms until a few days later I noticed he began 'dribbling' urine. It escalated from there until his death due to kidney failure caused by the ibuprofen he had gotten a hold of. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## michaelkmcneil

reynosa...very sorry to hear that. I will have him checked out. Do you know how much IB your dog got a hold of?


----------



## reynosa_k9's

It was one tablet of 800mg., a pretty massive dose. However I have since seen others lose their dogs, large breeds, to much less. 
Please just be careful and get you dog checked.

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## madluvjeff

My Chihuahua ate an Advil last week. Vet told me to bring him right in. They induced vomiting but it had already disolved. They kept him on IV's over night and released him with a good report, next week some bloodwork. Vet gave me a $1,000 bill. Now I need IV's. Does anyone know if the cost for this is over the top? Did I get totally ripped off??


----------



## heidiann

In an emergency like this you can also call poison control...there's one specifically for pets too. 

We had thought our epileptic dog had eaten my husband's Topomax and we called poison control. 

I almost think the vet told us to call them...or else, I didn't even think of the vet. LOL Funny how the mind works in an emergency.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Since the advil is already working it's way in his system you can give him activated charcoal which you can get right at the pharmacy (like rite aid or eckards) and give him that mixed with a little water or cottage cheese) to make it go down easier. The charcoal should neutralize any advil left in his system and hopefully prevent any further damage.

One of the biggest symptoms of toxicity are purple tongue and gums. I'm surprised your vet didn't tell you that. Shame on him


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

I am also surprised the vet did not deem this an emergency.

One of my dogs ate 2 advil from my purse and I induced vomiting...thank goodness they came right up - I caught it before they dissolved.

This is a serious matter.


----------



## flipgirl

A safe dose of Advil for dogs has not yet been established. However, a dog came in last week who ate 9 400 mg of the liquigels. He thankfully, vomited some of them and some more after we induced vomiting. However, he was back a few days later because his kidney values were high. So yes, I would suggest a full blood workup asap just to make sure.


----------

